# Linksys WRT54G Tool



## mortenosx (Sep 18, 2005)

Im connecting to my linksys with cabel, i have no airport card. But i want to see my signal to/from my neighbour. I can not find any tool that works without airport card ???

Can anyone help ?


----------



## barhar (Sep 18, 2005)

'I have no airport card. But i want to see my signal to / from my neighbour.', I presume you mean - you want to access, and be accessed by, your neighbors computer wirelessly, via your ethernet cable connected Mac. 

Yet, you did not provide the model of you Mac, the System / MacOS X installed on it; nor, the manufacturer, operating system, or model of your neighbors computer; as well as, the 802.11 b or g card's manufacturer and model number (if a PC), and the distance between the LinkSys router and neighbor's computer, and the number or type of obstructions (walls, fences, roofs, trees, buildings, vehicles, etc.) between the two.

'I can not find any tool that works without airport card ???', what tools are you referring to? Did you look at the WRT54G manual (also available here)?

'Can anyone help ?', maybe so - but one cannot expect such if no (or very little) information is provided.


----------



## mortenosx (Sep 18, 2005)

I have G5 with tiger 10.4.2
My neighbors computer is a PC with windows 2000 and a Planet WRT-410 wireless router.
The distance is about 50 meters outside, no walls between.
Linksys does not have any tool for mac i can find.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 18, 2005)

Just a heads up - even if offtopic - there were 4 high impact security vulnerabilities recently discovered in the WRT54G.  Upgrade the firmware if you haven't already.


----------



## barhar (Sep 18, 2005)

'Linksys does not have any tool for mac i can find.', the only tool you need is a web browser, with '192.168.1.1' entered into the URL's text edit field. (See here.)

'... no walls between ...', I am sure you excluded the walls of each house.

'... there were 4 high impact security vulnerabilities recently discovered in the WRT54G ...', should have been provided with a respective link; as well as, ' Upgrade the firmware if you haven't already' should have been linked.

Once the PC is configured to work with the wireless card and set to allow sharing, all you need (for your Mac) to access the PC is select 'Finder's 'Go, Connect to Server...' menu item, enter the URL of the PC - assigned by the Linksys wireless router, and finally enter any (PC assigned) login name and / or password.

Configuring of the PC is is left as an exercise for the PC'er.


----------



## mortenosx (Sep 18, 2005)

THERE it no walls, both routers are on the roof.
Also the web browser does not give any idea about signal strength ?? or does it.


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 18, 2005)

mortenosx - Does your mac have any wireless car installed in it.  If it doesn't you will not be able to connect to it.  If you are hardwired into your router but wish to bridge the two together there is some usefull firmware and tutorials over at linksysinfo.org.  Also if you are connecting wirelessly and wish to know signal stength, etc. there are a number of useful stumbling utilities for the mac.  My favorite is kismac(and barhar if mortenosx cares enough about kismac he can type into google, no link needed).  To find a number of others just head over to versiontracker.com.


----------



## mortenosx (Sep 18, 2005)

""" useful stumbling utilities """
I have tryed most/all i thing, and the all need a wireless ( airport card ). I have cabel to my router. If i go buy a airport card - will this work with my linksys - like it would whit the base station from apple ??...


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 19, 2005)

the airport products and all other wifi devices use the standard 802.11b for 11Mb throughput and 802.11g for 54Mb throughput.  This is an IEEE standard, so all the devices have to adhere to it.  802.11g devices are also backwards compatible with 802.11b, but not vice-versa (for obvious reasons ).


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 19, 2005)

yes an airport card will work the wrt54g, as will a few others like some belkin or dlink wireless cards.


----------



## mortenosx (Sep 19, 2005)

I went out and got the Airport card, working just fine. And now i can see all the wireless networks around here.
Thanks.


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 20, 2005)

no problem feel free to post anymore questions you may have!


----------

